# 4 1/2 pup yelping in pain



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Thoughts anyone?
For two weeks now my 4 1/2 month female pup has been waking up yelping in pain. She sleeps in a crate at night and when we let her out in the morning she cries out in pain. It usually doesn’t last long usually seconds in duration. We can’t seem to locate the problem. After her initial yelps she bounces around the house like her usual crazy self and is fine all day. Her appetite is good and otherwise she acts like a typical Vizsla pup. We have called the vet several times and they have said just keep an eye on it. Today, however, was very different. Her yelping went on much longer. My husband touched her on top of the neck and she yelped. She very gingerly got up on the couch when she normally jumps up onto it. My husband thought that she was limping a bit. She has been hanging with him on the sofa for an hour which is not typical. Normally she would be running around the house like a nut! She just turned her body to grab a toy and helped again. We have an appointment this afternoon with the vet. I also should say that this started the day after she had her third set of vaccines. It was the distemper set which included lepto. She did have a reaction 8 hours after the vaccine. Shaking and lethargy. She fell asleep in my lap for 4 hours and when she woke up was acting like her usual self. Thoughts anyone? We are obviously very worried and at this point counting the hours down until we can get her into the vet. Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some vaccinations can cause a dog to be sore. But that should not last longer than 24-48 hours.
I would go ahead and have your vet do a check up. If she's ever been romping around where she could have been exposed to ticks, I would have them run a tick panel.
If you're vet can't locate any problem, or even if he does. Ask him to refer you over to a Veterinary chiropractor.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

texasred said:


> Some vaccinations can cause a dog to be sore. But that should not last longer than 24-48 hours.
> I would go ahead and have your vet do a check up. If she's ever been romping around where she could have been exposed to ticks, I would have them run a tick panel.
> If you're vet can't locate any problem, or even if he does. Ask him to refer you over to a Veterinary chiropractor.


Thank you, Texasred!
Yes, we will ask for a tick panel. Interesting recommendation on chiropracter. Didn’t even think about that! Live in Upstate NY so tick exposure is possible. Funny thing is that this always happens first thing in the morning when coming out of her crate, no other time of day. So odd! As a matter of fact after this morning’s scary bout she is romping around getting into her usual trouble...even stalking me😂


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Unfortunately certain vaccination reactions can last longer or even cause long term damage. Did your pup get around the same time the first rabies shot as well? That alone or the mixture of all can be one of the reasons too. Hopefully your vet can help further. Lepto vaccination i have been told is also common to lead to reactions with vizslas.


----------



## Limecoconut (Aug 18, 2020)

My first thought before getting to the vaccine part was limbs falling asleep...can you rule out pressure points in the crate?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The reason for mentioning a chiropractor, is a lot of vets handout NSAIDs, anytime a dog has a an ache, or limp. They do have their place, but no always a first choice. 
Like us, if a dog has something out of alignment it can cause unnatural movement, and pain. We notice it more after a period of rest, or and some cases after strenuous exercise.

Ticks and tick-borne disease I've gotten worse over the last few years. Intermittent lameness, or joint pain can be one sign of tick-borne disease. 
A SNAP 4dx test is cheap, and most vets have started carrying it in their office.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Gabica said:


> Unfortunately certain vaccination reactions can last longer or even cause long term damage. Did your pup get around the same time the first rabies shot as well? That alone or the mixture of all can be one of the reasons too. Hopefully your vet can help further. Lepto vaccination i have been told is also common to lead to reactions with vizslas.


Thank you Gabica. Bo has not received her rabies vaccine yet. We scheduled rabies when she turns 5 months. The one that she received was the distemper-parvo-lepto
combo. Because of her reaction we have decided not to get the lepto booster.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Limecoconut said:


> My first thought before getting to the vaccine part was limbs falling asleep...can you rule out pressure points in the crate?


Limecoconut. Thanks for your response We thought about that too. The yelping seems to start when coming out of the crate and stretching which leads me to believe that it’s joint. We have some soft, cushy blankets in the crate so pressure points shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses. 
We took Bo to the vet and after palpitating and moving her joints, legs, spine and neck nothing could be found. Bo didn’t yelp or show any signs of discomfort. The vet watched her gait as she walked and romped around the examination room. Everything looked normal. She does have a small hernia where the umbilical cord was which will be repaired when she is eventually spayed. They took a blood panel to check for inflammation, infection etc. The vet really feels that it isn’t skeletal or disc related. She seemed to be more concerned with possible stomach irritation or allergy since I mentioned that Bo’s stools have been very soft lately. She was wondering if Bo might be having gas pains or cramps. We take her out right away in the morning and she does her business immediately. She suggested that we cut back on all treats except for her dog food to see if that helps with possible digestive issues. So we were sent home with probiotics, dewormer ( her last test was negative but felt it was worth deworming her again) and gabapentin 25 mg to take at night before we put her in her crate. The vet thought we should try the gabapentin for pain just to see if that makes any difference. So we’ll wait to see If the blood work shows anything. My suspicions are that it won’t.
Texasred, I totally forgot to ask about tick panel. I’ll have to call them tomorrow. So no answers but at least I feel like I can have peace of mind knowing that it’s not disc or skeletal related. I’m still thinking joint pain. Not sure I’m buying into stomach cramps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work. 
See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway. 
Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.





texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.





texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.





texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.





texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.





texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.





texasred said:


> Since the vet visit is over, I'd hold off on the tick panel. At least until you get the results back on the blood work.
> See if what the vet prescribed is working. If it doesn't, you will be back at the vets anyway.
> Gabapentin can make some dogs a little drowsy. So don't be concerned, if she a little more cuddly.











New video by Kim Cannon







photos.app.goo.gl





Hi everyone. I’m posting a video of Bo coming out of her crate this morning. This is one of three short videos. Hopefully this link will work.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Gidget said:


> New video by Kim Cannon
> 
> 
> 
> ...











New video by Kim Cannon







photos.app.goo.gl





2 of 3


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Gidget said:


> New video by Kim Cannon
> 
> 
> 
> ...











New video by Kim Cannon







photos.app.goo.gl





3 of 3
Sent same videos this morning to vet. Haven’t heard back from them yet.
Again this only happens first thing in the morning. She is literally running and bouncing around like a crazy thing this morning and appears to have absolutely no pain. This is so frustrating and scary


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

I'm no vet, but if it's limited to just coming out of the crate and no other time, I'd look into that. I know that the idea of crate training is that they're small comfortable spaces, but could it be that she's outgrown hers? I used to have a Husky that would whine like she was dying every morning and it was actually that her leg was asleep! Perhaps try a night outside of the crate and see if she still has the issue waking up?

Just a thought.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

WOW. I am no help, but your pup looks/sounds like it is in pain in the last video. Mine give a good stretch 
when they get out of the kennel in the morning and a shake to loosen up. But that is scary.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i agree with InTheNet, and this does not look / sound like a healthy and happy puppy. hopefully you will hear soon from your vet. if no i would simply look for a different vet, if it was my pup.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for weighing in. I really do appreciate it! Heard back from vet. She is perplexed as everything in Bo’s blood panel came back negative, including tick/Lyme. She feels that since Bo doesn’t seem to be in any pain after the morning incidents and that she bounces around without incident all day that it isn’t pinched nerve, skeletal, spine etc. However she is putting her on a anti inflammatory short dose of caprofen to see if it helps. Her crate is a size for a full size Vizsla, a Ruff Land crate that the breeder uses for transportation for his dogs. Tonight we have decided to try her in bed with us to see if more room makes any difference. I also left a message for a mobile vet/vet chiropractor who makes calls to Farms for equine and dogs. Her Bio states that she grew up with Vizsla’s. Waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

I can only imagine how frustrating that is to see her like that. Good luck, hopefully having her out of the crate works - although look out, once a V has a taste of a bed, they never leave!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That looks a lot more painful, than I first thought. It gives me the impression that her back leg (same side) is also affected, but to a lesser degree. Dogs are very good at hiding pain, until it's to painful to hide any longer. 
I would be sure to put a non slip rug in front of her crate. Does she slip a lot on the hardwood floors, when playing?
If so, I would put down a lot more rugs.

First let me say, I've spent tons of money on my dogs at veterinary specialist. Some of it was to easy my mind, and some of it was truly warranted. If she were mine, she would be at a veterinary college being thoroughly evaluated.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Stevie D nailed it. Bed forever!


----------



## Limecoconut (Aug 18, 2020)

Did sleeping with you make a difference? If you want to keep a crate we have had good luck with a Big Barker bed crate pad in a wire crate, its 4 inches of foam and really comfortable. Cisco sleeps upside down like a bug or on his side with his legs full out. We have a crate like yours for the truck, its much tighter.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

texasred said:


> That looks a lot more painful, than I first thought. It gives me the impression that her back leg (same side) is also affected, but to a lesser degree. Dogs are very good at hiding pain, until it's to painful to hide any longer.
> I would be sure to put a non slip rug in front of her crate. Does she slip a lot on the hardwood floors, when playing?
> If so, I would put down a lot more rugs.
> 
> First let me say, I've spent tons of money on my dogs at veterinary specialist. Some of it was to easy my mind, and some of it was truly warranted. If she were mine, she would be at a veterinary college being thoroughly evaluated.





Limecoconut said:


> Did sleeping with you make a difference? If you want to keep a crate we have had good luck with a Big Barker bed crate pad in a wire crate, its 4 inches of foam and really comfortable. Cisco sleeps upside down like a bug or on his side with his legs full out. We have a crate like yours for the truck, its much tighter.


Update on Little Bo
Took her to a veterinarian chiropractor ( thanks Texasred


Limecoconut said:


> Did sleeping with you make a difference? If you want to keep a crate we have had good luck with a Big Barker bed crate pad in a wire crate, its 4 inches of foam and really comfortable. Cisco sleeps upside down like a bug or on his side with his legs full out. We have a crate like yours for the truck, its much tighter.


Update on little Bo
Two days ago took little Bo to a veterinarian chiropractor ( Thanks for the suggestion, Texasred). She didn’t find anything that she thought was super serious but she did say that the right side of Bo’s neck was very tight and that the right side of her spine was tight. She did some adjustments and suggested that we come back in 2 weeks. She also would like us to send her video of Bo walking so that she can observe her gait. We tried to walk her for Dr. Jess but Bo was being a maniac running and jumping around like a nut!😂 She thought that she could have been torqued during birth or by the usual crazy antics of Vizsla puppies during exuberant play. I can happily say that since Bo has been adjusted by the chiropractor she has woken up 2 days in a row without yelping in pain. Of course she has been sleeping in our bed so I’m sure that she is happier with that arrangement as well😂
The icing on the cake is that Dr. Jess grew up with Vizslas. Her family bred and showed them. She was terrific with Bo! We are keeping our fingers crossed that this does the trick. 
Thank you again for all of your responses. I love this forum!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Update on Little Bo
> Took her to a veterinarian chiropractor ( thanks Texasred
> 
> 
> ...


Limecoconut
I will check out that crate. I really would like her to continue to sleep in a crate at night. Might be difficult now that she has spent several nights in our bed and seems to really like it 😂


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Limecoconut
> I will check out that crate. I really would like her to continue to sleep in a crate at night. Might be difficult now that she has spent several nights in our bed and seems to really like it 😂


Meant crate pad


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so happy it helped.
I'm big believer in using chiropractors for this wild, and crazy athletic breed.


----------

